# Treeing Feist Squirrel Dogs



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Anyone else on here hunt with these little dogs? We do and use them to hunt squirrel, rabbit, **** and upland game birds. We have a website (see profile) if anyone is interested in seeing what they look like and learning a little more about the breed.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

If anyone is interested, we updated our website and still have some new pictures from this season to put on it but the layout is better now. There is also a link to some short videos we took on our first "Small Game Huntin'" page. We have a page that talks a little more about the breed as well. Thanks for lookin'.

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

For Anyone Interested:

Jody had her first pup this morning at 5:45 am. She is doing a fantastic job with them. As things are right now, here is what we have...

Male - White (he should darken some)
Female 1 - White (she should darken some)
Female 2 - Brown
Female 3 - White with Black Patches
Female 4 - Black and Tan

You have to love the genetic variation in feist dogs! The squirrels are not going to know what hit 'em.

Keep an eye out for pictures here or on our website:

http://squirrelhuntergray.tripod.com/

Thanks for looking,

-Marc


----------

